

 AT&T tries to defend its data pricing - Felix Salmon - px
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/06/04/att-tries-to-defend-its-data-pricing/

======
cjlars
Funny that this article, and its ilk, overlook the scandalous price we're
charged for text messages. Perhaps by putting an explicit price on data
transfer, someone will be able to back AT&T into a corner over the several
thousand dollars per megabyte they charge for SMS.

[http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/07/01/atts-text-messages-
cost...](http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/07/01/atts-text-messages-
cost-1310-per-megabyte/)

